# [SOLVED] LG flatron L194WT-SF monitor - white screen



## Matteus (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi,

My sister has an LG Flatron L194WT-SF monitor. It was not working and I opened the monitor and found that there was a bad capacitor. I replaced the bad capacitor and it has turned on but only a white screen showed.

I tried the monitor alone and also with a computer but the same result occurred.

Anyone can help me please? Thanks.

Regards,
Matteus


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: LG flatron L194WT-SF monitor - white screen*

Hello Matteus,

Did you replace the capacitor with one of the same rating (voltage and µf)?

Also, did you make sure you had the polarity correct?


----------



## Matteus (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: LG flatron L194WT-SF monitor - white screen*

Hi,

Yes the capacitor is exactly the same. It was not even turning on before and now it is turning on with a white screen. 

What do you mean by polarity?

Thanks.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: LG flatron L194WT-SF monitor - white screen*

The capacitor has a Polarity, just like a battery. One lead is positive and one is negative.


----------



## Matteus (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: LG flatron L194WT-SF monitor - white screen*

I never checked that, how do I know which is the right position?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: LG flatron L194WT-SF monitor - white screen*

The capacitor will have polarity markings. Usually an off-color stripe down one side (sometimes marked with -). This is the negative side. The PCB will have polarity markings. Sometimes there will be a + and - but most times it is a circle split between the two contacts with two different colors. You can reference the other capacitors to be sure.

Also, it is good practice to replace all capacitors in a bank (in a row on the same circuit). If one capacitor is bad, it is likely the others will be bad as well.


----------



## Matteus (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: LG flatron L194WT-SF monitor - white screen*

I never knew that!..... Ok, I've just checked and the polarity is good.

What can I do please?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: LG flatron L194WT-SF monitor - white screen*

Visibly check the other capacitors on the board. The tops should be perfectly flat, even the tiniest bulge is indicative of failure.

Check the solder joints with a magnifying glass. Look for tiny cracks, holes or any other sign that the joint has failed.

Also, double check your cable connections. If the cable connecting the video board to the screen is even the slightest bit cocked, it could cause white screens and other issues.


----------



## Matteus (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: LG flatron L194WT-SF monitor - white screen*

Hi,

I've tried to solder again the capacitor and the monitor is now working! thanks a lot!


----------

